# I just bought a JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39mm in SS



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just recently bought a JLC MUT Moon 39mm in SS from an authorized dealer in Melbourne, Australia. This is my second watch I ever owned after saving up for some time and reading a lot about different brands and model. Originally I wanted to get the Omega Speedmaster 57 vintage dial, or the Blancpain Villeret in the similar price range, but finally decided to go with JLC after reading reviews of the brand and this particular watch.

Long story short, I've seen online videos and photos, and finally get to see one in person and really really adore it. The sales person was really nice and helpful and assured me that the watch was brand new and only on shelve for around 2 months. So i bought it from Hour Glass - Melbourne. 

Upon closer admiration of the watch at home (something I like to do with a nice watch) I found it does not have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped on the back. I have conducted an extensive search of photos on the net with reviews and people selling the watch even dating back to 2012, and they all have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped on it. I'm not sure what the matter is with my watch, did JLC missed my watch or was mine a really really old model? 

Anyway I emailed Hour Glass to tell them this and email JLC customer service telling them this and send them photos as well. Still waiting for a response.

Has anyone had this experience before? Just want to hear some ideas and thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Thought I upload an image to show what I mean.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

if it's enough to bother you, i would take it straight to the shop and discuss this with them. after all, the service is what you are paying the AD price for.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

The rotor looks like it is decorated differently to my friend's one that I saw in person.

Also, are you sure it isn't that oval shaped stamp to the right of the serial number near the crown side of the watch?

Your MUT:









Pic from 'Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 - some photos' thread:


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I thought about taking it back to the shop, its still under 2 years warranty. I thought I'll email JLC customer service first and see what they say about my particular watch. I still yet got any reply from JLC or the AD.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

What does it say in the oval stamp where I highlighted in the above picture?


----------



## APROChrono (Dec 20, 2013)

vexXed said:


> What does it say in the oval stamp where I highlighted in the above picture?


Checked mine and it is the oval that has the 1000 hours + there is writing on the rotor. Just check yours again, as the oval is very tiny and you may need to magnify it using your phone camera to see it if you don't have a loupe.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Just checked mine as well, also says "1000 Hours Control". The logo is so tiny I needed to find a magnifying glass to see. Still don't understand why my particular watch doesn't have the stamps in the middle like all other models I see online. But I feel better now. Thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

They probably simply changed the way they engrave the data. I also see that the jewel info is on the plate rather than the rotor. I'm sure JLC will clarify.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Im waiting their manufacture to get back to me. Will let you know what they say.


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

Like the other poster said, probably change the settings on there engraver/cnc machine at a certain model production number. If the rest of the watch is good take a deep breath, then just relax and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Now show us the front of the watch!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

In any case, it's a beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## APROChrono (Dec 20, 2013)

TheYoungConnoisseur said:


> Like the other poster said, probably change the settings on there engraver/cnc machine at a certain model production number. If the rest of the watch is good take a deep breath, then just relax and enjoy your new toy!


What he said! Since you bought it from an AD, I am sure they will have an explanation. This thread is useless without pics


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

As others have said, likely due to a production change. I did find some photos of the back of a Master Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar and the rotor looked the same as yours.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't be too alarmed. The answer is probably as above. You did buy it from a very reputable dealer so there will be a rational explanation. 

You ou can always give them a call to see where things are at with this.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Guess we can assume that it is a change from JLC then. Which one do you like better?

On the old one I initially thought it looked a bit odd to have the 'Master Control 1000 Hours' so prominent on the rotor, especially when it was bigger and more in your face than 'Jaeger-LeCoultre' but I got used to it. 

The new one seems plain in comparison but I do like that the info is on the plate and the fact that it is less cluttered. I reckon I'll like it better in time given its more refined look.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

vexXed said:


> Guess we can assume that it is a change from JLC then. Which one do you like better?
> 
> On the old one I initially thought it looked a bit odd to have the 'Master Control 1000 Hours' so prominent on the rotor, especially when it was bigger and more in your face than 'Jaeger-LeCoultre' but I got used to it.
> 
> The new one seems plain in comparison but I do like that the info is on the plate and the fact that it is less cluttered. I reckon I'll like it better in time given its more refined look.


I kind of like the old one with the curved engraving on the curved rotor. But it's such a minor detail that after a day of wearing it I wouldn't even think of it again. Fantastic watch either way.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

I went to another AD on the weekend to check out more JLC watches and noticed Master Ultra Thin Perpetual Calendar (as shown from the picture above) is also similar to mine in the back. I asked the one of the sales person but they wasn't sure why some has a large stamped "Master Control 1000 Hours" and some don't. Heres a pic of the front of my watch. Sorry for the unclear picture, took it from an old iphone.


----------



## APROChrono (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome watch (but then again I am biased)!

Enjoy wearing it. Don't be surprised if you find yourself staring at it longingly during the day


----------



## velocityboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations, it's a beauty! I hope to add it to my own collection one day...
I like your user name btw....HoySum, as in happy?


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah thats how i feel looking at this watch 'Hoy Sum' on hand after the initial shock of my empty bank account.


----------



## velocityboy (Feb 20, 2011)

HoySum said:


> Yeah thats how i feel looking at this watch 'Hoy Sum' on hand after the initial shock of my empty bank account.


Haha, yes been there, done that!


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

Great looking watch. I'm glad it was a non-issue. I would've suffered from similar anxiety if I were you.


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

Kal El said:


> Great looking watch. I'm glad it was a non-issue. I would've suffered from similar anxiety if I were you.


I echo this, i would have done the exact same thing. If you have bought a nice watch you want every little detail to be exactly as it is suppose too. 
@to the op, please post pictures of you wearing the watch (with nice nature backgrounds if possible ), it really is a beautiful watch.


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

beautiful piece, I got mine a few months back. enjoy!


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Did yours have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped in the middle?


----------



## nycpassat (Oct 25, 2012)

beautiful piece. Enjoy!


----------



## Yummycurry (Nov 14, 2015)

What do you guys think of the been black version? I'm thinking of purchasing it...like the color of the moon. It says "novelty" on JLC website but it's not limited.


----------



## Yummycurry (Nov 14, 2015)

What do you guys think of the new black version? 

I'm thinking of purchasing it....like the color of the moon. It says "novelty" on JLC website but it's not limited.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

The yellow moon is a stand out with the black face. I haven't seen it in person but I personally prefer the White/Silver face with the silver moon and stars. Hence why I bought what I bought. But both color is classic.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

I just received a replied email from JLC Customer Service about my inquiry as to why my particular watch doesn't have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped in the middle. After weeks of waiting, they wrote "We have just received update from our Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre that our colleagues are still working on it. We sincerely apologize for the delay. Please be assured that we will acknowledge you the result once we have the news from Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre." Must be a difficult question I asked.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

HoySum said:


> I just received a replied email from JLC Customer Service about my inquiry as to why my particular watch doesn't have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped in the middle. After weeks of waiting, they wrote "We have just received update from our Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre that our colleagues are still working on it. We sincerely apologize for the delay. Please be assured that we will acknowledge you the result once we have the news from Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre." Must be a difficult question I asked.


Well, at least you got a reply. They probably just need to get the facts sorted to properly answer the question. Please post their answer, as I'm sure many of us are curious.


----------



## dwong (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice watch


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your new watch, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I bought mine back in Jan 2012 from a Sydney AD and mine says "Master Control 1000 hours" on the rotor plus the little stamp next to the serial no. (serial no.'s been photoshopped out in the pic)


----------



## rbob99 (May 6, 2012)

I love this watch. I tried on the 18K version with the cream dial at the AD last week. Just superb.


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

Newer models come without "1000 Hours" on rotor but with "1000 hours JL Control" logo on the case back. For example, Geophysic true second. This approach is different to Cal 898 on exisitng Geophysic model.



HoySum said:


> I just received a replied email from JLC Customer Service about my inquiry as to why my particular watch doesn't have the "Master Control 1000 Hours" stamped in the middle. After weeks of waiting, they wrote "We have just received update from our Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre that our colleagues are still working on it. We sincerely apologize for the delay. Please be assured that we will acknowledge you the result once we have the news from Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre." Must be a difficult question I asked.


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful watch. Best moon phase watch you can find I think. Sorry to tell your that your particular watch only being tested for 999 hours.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

dkbs said:


> Newer models come without "1000 Hours" on rotor but with "1000 hours JL Control" logo on the case back. For example, Geophysic true second. This approach is different to Cal 898 on exisitng Geophysic model.


Oh where did you get this information from? If its this simple, I don't understand why JLC takes such long time to get back to me. I certainly hope mine is the newer model since I only recently bought it.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

darrengoh said:


> Beautiful watch. Best moon phase watch you can find I think. Sorry to tell your that your particular watch only being tested for 999 hours.


Thank you. I love picking it up and looking at it. I know that Montblanc and Frederique Constance have a similar moonphase watch with a lower price tag, but bigger and thicker case but the JLC was the one that I prefer over.


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess the reason is 1000 hour test is now on every JLC, not only master control models. But this is only my guess.



HoySum said:


> Thank you. I love picking it up and looking at it. I know that Montblanc and Frederique Constance have a similar moonphase watch with a lower price tag, but bigger and thicker case but the JLC was the one that I prefer over.


----------



## HoySum (Oct 29, 2015)

Just a quick update. I just received a response from JLC and was delighted to receive confirmation that my JLC is the latest model. 'dkbs' guessed correctly!!

------------------------------------------------
In response to your last email, we are delighted to inform you the below: 
1.The model you pocessed is a modern version of the decoration with straight quotations.
During this modernization, it was decided not to engrave any more 1000 hours on the masses.

2.Stony number
The caliber according to this ending is the version 925/1 in our jargon.
925 and 925/1 have 30 well stones. (correct engraving)
Which means the number of jewels on our website is not updated but the engraving on your timepeice is valid.

To conclude, please rest assured your Master Ultra Thin Moon 39 respects well the Manufacture Jaeger-LeCoultre watch-making standard, like all our other timepieces.


----------



## APROChrono (Dec 20, 2013)

Mind at rest... Now you can enjoy the watch in all its glory!

Wear it in good health.


----------

